# Places to have a private scan in or around Bolton... ?



## carlandjane

Am considering a private scan having had a rubbish 20 week scan at the hospital. 
Just wondered if anyone around this area has had a private scan, :shrug: if so...
Where? 
How many weeks pregnant were you? 
How much did it cost? 
And most importantly would you recommend the place? 
I am really thinking about it but dont want to waste my money so especially if you know of any good deals or offers please let me know, we drive so can travel a reasonable distance too if its worth it. 
Thanks for your time ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Mitt

I think theirs a private 3d scan place inside Bolton hospital grounds, the new building on the right as you go in from plodder lane. I've seen it advertised a few times on the way to work, im not sure how much its costs tho. I'm going for my scan at Bolton hospital 2moro !


----------



## carlandjane

Mitt said:


> I think theirs a private 3d scan place inside Bolton hospital grounds, the new building on the right as you go in from plodder lane. I've seen it advertised a few times on the way to work, im not sure how much its costs tho. I'm going for my scan at Bolton hospital 2moro !

Yeah that place is very expensive though - there are quite a few in bolton and one seems to be good at £80 or theres a place in whitefield doing gender scans for £50 but wanted to hear of peoples experiences before deciding! Good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Last pregnancy I went to scan assure and they are fantastic!! We had a 4d scan for £80 at 28 weeks and also a gender scan at 17 weeks but I can't remember how much it cost. I can't recommend them highly enough and I'll defo be going back to them this pregnancy. Google the they have a website!

Did you have a bad scan at Bolton hospital? As i had an awful 20week scan last time at bolton x


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> Last pregnancy I went to scan assure and they are fantastic!! We had a 4d scan for £80 at 28 weeks and also a gender scan at 17 weeks but I can't remember how much it cost. I can't recommend them highly enough and I'll defo be going back to them this pregnancy. Google the they have a website!
> 
> Did you have a bad scan at Bolton hospital? As i had an awful 20week scan last time at bolton x

Yeah it was at bolton, they were amazing with my daughter but this time they were rubbish. :shrug: 
I was looking at scanassure too - it does look good value! :thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm dreading my nhs scan next week because of how crap they were last time. Shocking!

Scan Assure were fantastic. The sonographer is a lovely lady called Emma. Each scan was 1 hour long and they have a big plasma screen so it's easy to see from where you are lying. She gave us a load of photos and even more on a disc. Worth every penny and I'll defo be going back this time! Here is one of the pics from my 17 week gender scan, sooo much clearer than my 20 week NHS one that was 3 weeks later!!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23457_10150170771285473_743965472_11684658_7900553_n.jpg


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> I'm dreading my nhs scan next week because of how crap they were last time. Shocking!
> 
> Scan Assure were fantastic. The sonographer is a lovely lady called Emma. Each scan was 1 hour long and they have a big plasma screen so it's easy to see from where you are lying. She gave us a load of photos and even more on a disc. Worth every penny and I'll defo be going back this time! Here is one of the pics from my 17 week gender scan, sooo much clearer than my 20 week NHS one that was 3 weeks later!!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23457_10150170771285473_743965472_11684658_7900553_n.jpg

Aww yeah its good. My scans from 12 weeks this time well 14 weeks were really clear but this time she only gave me a photo of his or her skull!!! Awful! Think I might give scanassure a go then if i get too impatient. I didnt expect them to tell me the gender etc at this scan but what im angry about is the fact she said she couldnt see and then said girl because she couldnt see! its ridiculous she shouldnt have said anything atall. With my daughter she said - yes i can see its a girl 95% certain, etc and showed us her parts. This time, sod all but a bad attitude - were in out and back home within 30 mins of my appointment time. :nope:


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's just like my 20 week scan. Was it a short lady with dark hair by any chance? That's who I had and I hope I don't get her next time!!


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> That's just like my 20 week scan. Was it a short lady with dark hair by any chance? That's who I had and I hope I don't get her next time!!

lol no. For my first scan it was an older lady with grey hair who looked like she should be a matron and this 20 week scan was an indian lady. 
i had a dark haired small lady for my 20 week scan with olivia and she seemed alright. Apart from that though i think it could be that they are so busy and overworked that their ooompf has all gone!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah I think you're right!


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> Yeah I think you're right!

Just hope they care more when im in labour lol. 
Think ill stay at home for as long as possible!! 
Last time they were amazing the whole time i was in labour (not that i would have noticed otherwise really :dohh:) but as soon as id given birth they left me on my own for 3 hours, id had an epidural and couldnt move still, they left olivia by the bed but not close enough for me to get to if she cried or anything (lucky she just snoozed the whole time - nothing changes with her) and my catheter bag ended up backfilling into me because although i kept buzzing - noone came to help!! :cry: dont get me wrong up until that point it was great. When i went up to the other ward to 'recover' i waited for them to check olivia over again and then discharged myself and her, got the midwife to do the other checks the next day because i wasnt sitting around for hours waiting for a grumpy midwife to tell me im fine! :wacko: Grumble mumble!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh yes I had a similar experience! They were great all through labour but I had a bad tear which they thought was 3rd degree so they took me to theatre right away, where I had to have a spinal (basically like an epidural) and be stitched. I was left to recover in a corridor outside the theatre and my first attempt of breastfeeding was lay flat on my back in a corridor! lol Then they took me up to the ward to recover, kicked DH out as it wasn't visiting hours and left me flat on my back unable to move or see to Holly or anything! They go the hump with me every time I pressed the buzzer to get them to pass her to me but I couldn't move! Then when DH came back he told me my catheter bag was overflowing lol Lovely isn't it!! I also got tutted at when I went to find a midwife in the middle of the night to help me get Holly to latch on. They made me stay overnight because of having the spinal, but no bloody way this time, I'm out of there!


----------



## carlandjane

I know it takes the mickey really. 'right youve had your baby, see you later' lol 
They told me after taking my epidural out to go get a shower - I couldnt bloody move!! :dohh: And my first attempt at breastfeeding was when i managed to throw myself onto my side enough to get her to latch on, somehow I managed it barely. I didnt have a clue! I went into shock as soon as I had her and was sick :blush::haha: 
I think this time Ill be more forceful in my opinions because its my second time, but last time i hadnt a clue what was going on to expect so i just trusted them to do right by me. I sent OH home after id had her because I went into labour at 5am on friday morning, went into hospital at 9pm and had Olivia at 06:40am the next morning so he was tired, so had a few hours sleep but when he came back he was fuming! :dohh: So after id managed to find my legs and clean myself up a bit I sat in recovery a few hours, got bored and discharged myself and got home by lunchtime. 

I think i will try to have a homebirth again this time - at least then im already here. But i tried it with olivia but due to my previous surgery to remove loads of endometriosis the contractions kept ripping scar tissue and it bloomin hurt so I decided to accept all pain relief possibly available to me lol :wacko: Just hoping that i cope better this time and that labour goes faster, i think mentally im better prepared and more determined due to my past experience! 

Royal bolton my butt, royally balls more like it!! Which is a shame because as individuals the midwives were lovely - just a bit pants as an organisation!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha yeah you're right!! It's meant to be the best in the north west as well!!

Sounds very similar to me, went into labour 6am Friday, went into hospital 11pm and had her 6.14am Saturday! I am going to try and be more forceful this time as well, like you I didn't have a clue what to expect and so trusted them to do the right thing by me. But they insisted on having me strapped to a machine the whole bloody time and wouldn't let me move around! Not this bloody time!! lol God help RBH when we go into labour ha ha!


----------



## carlandjane

Lucky for them we arent due around the same time!! haha could you imagine us both in there putting the world to rights!!! :happydance::happydance: Before my epi I spent ages in the bath attached to the gas and air having a right giggle to myself half drowing with each contraction as id go underwater from sucking harder on the tube hahaha amazing stuff - id have it plumbed into my house!!! My oh found me hilarious - apparently i was so polite all the time thanking everyone for everything even stabbing me with needles - my mum did teach me never to forget my manners i guess!!! :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha! That Gas and Air is fantastic stuff! We took a CD to play whilst I was in labour and apparently (I don't remember at all!) I started flaying my arms and legs around randomly and DH said "what are you doing?" And I said "Dancing!!" before lurching into a massive howl with the next contraction lol This was all whilst I was butt naked (well I had a bra on) facing backwards on a bed in front of a room full of people LOL


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and DH was also surprised how polite I was. Apparently I didn't swear once and the worst thing I said was "Ouch that hurt" when her head came out lol


----------



## carlandjane

Hahaha hilarious!!! I only ever had OH and a midwife in the room and even she went off and left us for an hour so she could go and have her break lol It brilliant stuff that gas and air I didnt have a care in the world in between contractions. Sadly my epidural only worked down one side so I had to keep using the gas and air for the other half on my body!! When olivias head came out she decided to have a look around the room which made me feel violently ill :dohh: never a nice thing to feel!!! 
Do you live in Bolton itself? We moved here nearly 3 years ago, originally im from down south so Im still getting to grips with everything up here lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

OMG that must have been sooo weird!

Yes I live in Bolton and I am also from down south! lol I am from Kent originally and have lived in Bolton for 10 years this year. I live in Great Lever, how about you?


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> OMG that must have been sooo weird!
> 
> Yes I live in Bolton and I am also from down south! lol I am from Kent originally and have lived in Bolton for 10 years this year. I live in Great Lever, how about you?

How funny!! We live in Darcy Lever, I lived in Kent for a while - 3 years whilst I worked at Canterbury City Council! But I was born and raised in Hampshire. Small world!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

It is a very small world! I lived in Dartford up until I came here for uni in 2001 and never left!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Darcy Lever... that's not too far from me I don't think. Just the other side of Manchester Road I think? I used to live in the Halls of residence on Radcliffe road, that's near Darcy Lever isn't it?


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> Darcy Lever... that's not too far from me I don't think. Just the other side of Manchester Road I think? I used to live in the Halls of residence on Radcliffe road, that's near Darcy Lever isn't it?

Yeah im further along radcliffe road, up behind the farmers arms! What did you study at uni? Im studying for my degree at the moment but from home with the OU


----------



## Emzywemzy

I did Human Resource Management at Bolton uni. What are you studying?


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> I did Human Resource Management at Bolton uni. What are you studying?

Psychology... :wacko: have been studying today but given up now as my brain is hurting a bit.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I went back to uni 2 years ago to do a Psychology course and loved it!! It does hurt your brain though lol


----------



## carlandjane

Emzywemzy said:


> I went back to uni 2 years ago to do a Psychology course and loved it!! It does hurt your brain though lol

When im in the right frame of mind its brilliant and i can do my assignments without thinking (almost lol) but if im having an off day then i literally havent got a clue. Its passes the time though! :haha:


----------

